# Carbide tooling for Myford ML7



## lazylathe (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I am needing some guidance on turning cutters for my lathe.
I have some HSS ones but need a better grinding set up and wheels to do the shaping of the tools.
Would like to do some turning instead of removing and changing profiles to see if the results improve! :-\
The HSS blanks i have are so hard it takes about an hour to grind a tool....

Looking at getting some good, reasonable priced indexable carbide tools.
Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!

1/2 inch or smaller shank sized tools should be perfect!
Something that comes in a set would be nice!

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Kermit (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INLMK3?PMK0NO=1214154

Is the set I started out with a year or so ago. I've been happy with them so far. Haven't thrown any stainless at them yet, so they haven't worn much.


----------



## lordedmond (Apr 8, 2011)

lazylathe  said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I am needing some guidance on turning cutters for my lathe.
> I have some HSS ones but need a better grinding set up and wheels to do the shaping of the tools.
> ...



Andrew

if at any time in the future you get a QTP 1/2 are to big ( as in high ) 3/8 or 10 mm are a better size for a myford 

A ML7 is a bit slow for tipped tools but they can be made to work , I know you said cheap but look at Myfords site they do there own ones for a myford the tips are ground carbide and have 6 cutting faces , they also have a found in chip breaker, after all they make the lathe so they should know what tools work with them .

unlike normal carbide tips these are sharp , and if you are careful they can be honed up on a diamond stone 

Sorry to be a bit down but carbide on our lathes is a bit of a mine field they need a good cut to perform and will not take of that last gnats and leave a good finish , I believe thats what you are after

HSS and neat cutting oil give you the best finish IMHO

Stuart


----------



## New_Guy (Apr 8, 2011)

Try getting the coarsest wheel you can and a good wheel dresser (I like the star type) a 40grit wheel should hog into HSS just dress the wheel every time you use it.

A basic turning tool is just 3 ground faces, the trick is to hone them on a wet stone and often so you dont have to go back to the grinder.

CCMT Inserts are about the best size for small lathes, they come in turning and boring tools so very versatile but an expensive investment.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 8, 2011)

> have some HSS ones but need a better grinding set up and wheels to do the shaping of the tools.


alls I have is a 6" jet grinder with factory wheels. That I dress once in a while. 

Learn the basics hone the bit put a decent radius on the tip. 


http://www.machinist-guide.com/lathe-tool-bits.html
I will admit I also have a couple tools sets from 
http://www.arwarnerco.com/warner_products_kits_turning_k05.html
A bit pricey $120 US but do not think you will be disappointed.

IMHO 1/4 to 3/8 is the best range tool blank size for hobby machines. 5/16 seem to be a nice all purpose size for blanks.
If you're grinding 1/2 bits that explains why it is taking so long.
Hope this helps.
tin


----------



## Swede (Apr 9, 2011)

I have to agree with some of the others... indexible carbide tooling tends to be designed for heavier, faster machines than what we typically have at home, even the tiny carbide tools that come as "kits" with mini-lathes. Almost all of them are designed for heavy production equipment at speed, but with lighter machines, the lack of rake creates higher cutting forces and work deflection - poor surface finish and dimensional problems result.

Being able to grind your own HSS tools creates a quantum leap in capabilities. You'll find you'll be able to take smooth and effective cuts with less of the annoying skip and rub you'll see with carbide. I tend to grind mine with aggressive rakes, and smaller tip radii, and the results are excellent.

For example, here's a zero-rake carbide tool at work on a very high carbon steel, a ball screw journal... note the finish. This is actually not bad for carbide on this sort of material...






To finish it (I needed tolerances of +0.0003" or so) I ground a very aggressive HSS tool, dropped the feed way down...





Note the finish. Specialty tools like this aren't used for hogging, and the cuts cannot be deep, but this tool can take a cut as small as 0.0003" and deliver a continuous chip flow.





My point - something is wrong with your grinder if it takes you that long to create a HSS tool. If you have a 6" grinder, I recommend an 8" job, they aren't expensive. After a while, you'll have a huge collection of HSS tools that can be modified as needed in minutes. You can certainly find good carbide tooling, but learning to grind HSS is an important skill and one well worth pursuing.

HTH, and good luck!
Swede


----------

